# جهاز الطيف الضوئي



## وسام مصطفى محمد (28 يونيو 2006)

جهاز يعمل على فصل مواد مختلفة الكثافة 

ويوجد له نظرية انه عندما يسقط شعاع ضوئي على محلول مادة مركزة فان جزء من الضوء ينفد والاخر يمتص وان العلاقة بين كمية الضوء الساقطة والاشعة النافدة


----------



## اسلام امين الخطيب (28 يونيو 2006)

ارجوا كتابة المزيد


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## أبو العز السوري (25 أغسطس 2006)

وسام عزيزي بالنسبة للجهاز الذي تتحدث عنه فيدعى (Spectro photometer) :
يستخدم هذا الجهاز لقياس تركيز المواد في المحاليل ,حيث يوجد لكل مادة طول موجي خاص تمتصه ذراتها , تكون كمية امتصاص الضوء تتعلق بعدد ذرات المادة (التركيز) , توضع المادة في أنبوب يدعى الكوفيت بين مرسل ضوئي و مستقبل ضوئي و يكون الكوفيت عديم الامتصاصية (نفوذية %100 ) ثم يحول المستقبل الضوئي كمية الضوء النافذة الى رقم مناسب لها (معالجة رقمية خلال دارات) لتظهر على الشاشة تركيز المادة .(هذا شرح بشكل مختصر و سوف أتقدم بمقالة أتحدث فيها بشكل موسع)......
وشكرا..........................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2006)

نحن بأنتظارك ياخي ابو العز السوري.

ونود مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع من حيث وصف الجهاز , مبدأ عمله , فوائده . استخداماته .

ونشكرك مقدمأ على سخائك ورغبتك في طرح الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

يا بشمهندس نحن بانتظارك


----------



## lady moon (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظرا لضيق الوقت راح اكتب اجزاء جهاز الطيف الضوئي وان شاء الله اذا ما كمل اخي وسام الشرح انا راح اكملو هذا بعد اذنو طبعا
ان التصميم الاساسي بصورة عامة للاجهزة الالية المستخدمة في المناطق البصرية للطيف الكهرومغناطيسي متشابهةولكن يمكن ان ةتختلف الاجزاء او المركبات الفردية للجهاز الالي حسب المنطقة البصرية المدروسة وكمثال على ذلك كاشفة الاشعة تحت الحمراء التي تستجيب او تتحفز للتبديل الحراري ويكون اكثر قدرة من الخلية الكهروضوئية والكاشف الاخير اكثر فائدة في المنطقة فوق البنفسجية والنطقة المرئية ويجب ان تكون الاجزاء البصرية جميعهاشفافة باتجاه المنطقة المدروسةولهذا يمكن استخدام مواد مختلفة للبصريات في المناطقالمختلفة ويتكون مقياس التقيس الضوئي الاعتيادي البسيط من الاجزاء التالية:
مصدر ضوئي(مصباح تنكستن)او التفريغ الهيدروجيني(tungsten lamp or hydrogen discharge)
عدسة لامة(lens)
مكان وضع النموذجsample holder
محززات حيود ومرشحات وشبكات انكشاريةprism filter
مكبرات (وحدة تضخيم)amplifier
كواشف (خلايا ضوئية) photo cell detector
منظم الطول الموجيwave length adj
مؤشر صفري zero pointer
مراياmirrors


----------

